# Loop Roller



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Not sure how to use it for texture paint, but I did my basment with one.Just dip it into the mud like a paint roller and roll the ceiling. Stay in the same direction.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

thanks


----------

